# Security industry authority (SIA)



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello,

I'm in the process of obtaining WHV and looking at Vancouver as my area of working for my 12 month stay.

I'm a NVQ level 3 close protection officer but I'm not looking for this high level of work. I'll be happy doing event and static security. 

My questions are,

1. Is SIA recognise in Canada 
2. Does Vancouver have demand for security.

I'm Ex armed forces ( infantry ) and I've done 12 month static security in the uk.
Would I be employable in Vancouver.

Many thanks in advance for your help.


----------

